# Tazz become a boy this morning...



## brutus13 (Jun 20, 2011)

This is what use to be my "girl" left me this morning!! I just realized I have a beautiful boy!!




My 3' giant from last year!! He is now my boy guess I need a new harnest lol




Tazz loving "his" car ride!!!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow he looks like storm, i see yours has reached 3' also, Im shocked i still Havnt seen any sperm plugs, i know for certain storm is a male his button are very pronounced, Im in no rush to start finding those lol


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 20, 2011)

Woohoo! Congrants on a boy!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 21, 2011)

_Oooh,.. he's a big boy now. But,.. why are his little minions in a specimen cup? lol _


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 21, 2011)

congrats, mine did the same thing for the first time last week right when he hit the 3 foot mark.


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bubblz: lol long story but I had to take his gift to my friends reptile shop to confirm my findings! Since he was a she for 10 months I had to make sure I wasn't crazy!

Reptatic: yes I saw your pic and they do look so much alike. It's funny because he doesn't have and "buttons". His jowls aren't 1/2 as big as my all American who is a month younger! Never the less he is my boy and is the sweetist tegu ever!!

Rhetoricx and herpgirl: thanks!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 21, 2011)

Really!?! No buttons Thats odd, but like rhetoricx my b/w has just 1 "button" or at least it looks like one forming


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 21, 2011)

I will have to check again but the last I saw l there wasn't any. That's why I was so shocked when he gave me his gift lol


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 21, 2011)

_My next thought after wards was,.. wow,.. that's a proud poppa.  I just had to ask,... usually they're next to poop_


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yup that's exactly what he did! Poop then sperm plug lol


----------

